# Worker's Compensation Insurance Costs



## GC37 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My costs went up 35% this year. I now pay $10.26 per every $100 spent in wages+vacation+work fee. 

I remodel homes/condos in San Francisco. How does this compare to you guys?

I think I might be getting swindled, I have never had a reported injury. 

Thanks!


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

mine is 22% never a claim
Now who is getting swindled?


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Bunch of Woosies crying about how much you pay???

My company had 9 worker's comp claims in the past two years. My insurance got cancelled on 08/10/2016 and no insurance company wants to insure my company. The only option I had was to go to State Fund (run by the state I think) and they want 75%.

My company had one claim for a sprained ankle and the employee was trying to get $100,000 for pain and suffering. 

I had a 2nd claim where an employee was jack hammering for 15 minutes and he said he got a pain in his stomach. At first, he was putting the claim on his personal insurance because his doctor told him he had a bacteria problem, but later when he found out he would be out of work for six weeks due to an operation he decided his best option was to collect for his loss of work from workers comp. 

The seven other claims were are frauds that were filed after I laid the employees off.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

pcplumber said:


> Bunch of Woosies crying about how much you pay???
> 
> My company had 9 worker's comp claims in the past two years. My insurance got cancelled on 08/10/2016 and no insurance company wants to insure my company. The only option I had was to go to State Fund (run by the state I think) and they want 75%.
> 
> ...


How many people do you employ?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine is 20.33 % Carpentry, 33.06 Roofing


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Mine runs less than 5 1/2%. 1 claim (me) in 27 years.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> How many people do you employ?


I no longer have employees. I had about 60 employees and have been downsizing for the past 5 years. I started laying off several employees at a time starting two years ago so I can retire.So they could look for a job, on may 31st of this year I gave 4 employees a 2-month notice that they would be laid off. After I laid them off all 4 employees filed a worker's comp claim with the same attorney, but I was already in hot water due to the previous claims where 3 ex-employees files claims after they were terminated.

I knew for several years that a high percent of my employees would file fraudulent claims when their employment ended. It was something that bothered me day. Finally, one day, I realized that I had to bite the bullet and do what I had to do to downsize the company.

California has thousands of billboards for suing for worker's comp, ads on buses, bus benches and radio ant television commercials running all day long telling how attorneys got billions of dollars (overall) for their clients. There are even radio and television commercials telling workers that to get a free consultation because they may have the right to file a claim for some issue they are not even aware of.

California is an anti-business state. We have more restrictions for businesses and laws for running a business than any other state.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Mine runs less than 5 1/2%. 1 claim (me) in 27 years.


Generally, the owner of a business does not claim (purchase) worker's comp for himself. In California, worker's comp insurance companies shy away from insuring the owners and officers of a company because owners and officers can literally claim that they work 24/7.


----------



## jaimec (Jul 6, 2016)

Weren't you doing some major construction work like 3 months ago? Did you finish that project?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

He's full of chit. His stories always change. Last year he was buying large equipment and taking on municipal jobs. Apparently he bust some huge line and it cost hundreds of thousands to fix. Said he would never did it again and then a few months later is bragging about all his municipal work again. Blames others for his woes. Says he's retiring but last year was buying pot licenses and going to make millions. He's a clown and not to be then seriously.


----------



## Joe Pro (Aug 14, 2016)

TNTSERVICES said:


> He's full of chit. His stories always change. Last year he was buying large equipment and taking on municipal jobs. Apparently he bust some huge line and it cost hundreds of thousands to fix. Said he would never did it again and then a few months later is bragging about all his municipal work again. Blames others for his woes. Says he's retiring but last year was buying pot licenses and going to make millions. He's a clown and not to be then seriously.


He writes the novels on here that no one reads.:clap:

$8.11 per hundred carpentry 3 stories or under.

$5.52 if I were to move to just finish (85% of our work).

I actually get a 10% discount because 10 years in business with no claims. I always joke how much I pay and not even a coffee mug from the insurance company.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm classified as an electrician so I get off pretty easy at 3.69

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I'm classified as an electrician so I get off pretty easy at 3.69
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Believe it or not, we are framers and we do slightly better than that. Just under 3.5%. In Ohio, you can become self insured if you meet certain criteria. Our payroll service is what is considered a PEO. They have what amounts to over 2 million employees.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I just got my auto renewal and that's up too. It's getting impossible to make a living in Jersey


----------



## robotnbr1 (May 30, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> He's full of chit. His stories always change. Last year he was buying large equipment and taking on municipal jobs. Apparently he bust some huge line and it cost hundreds of thousands to fix. Said he would never did it again and then a few months later is bragging about all his municipal work again. Blames others for his woes. Says he's retiring but last year was buying pot licenses and going to make millions. He's a clown and not to be then seriously.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> He's full of chit. His stories always change. Last year he was buying large equipment and taking on municipal jobs. Apparently he bust some huge line and it cost hundreds of thousands to fix. Said he would never did it again and then a few months later is bragging about all his municipal work again. Blames others for his woes. Says he's retiring but last year was buying pot licenses and going to make millions. He's a clown and not to be then seriously.


Some fools are just green with envy and I love to rub it in. I talk the talk and can walk the walk! So, don't squawk when you call me a liar!!!

I never tell a lie and can always prove what I write. Several months ago, I wrote that I was starting a multi-million dollar marijuana business. I said that I was building a farm that will produce more that 100 pounds of top quality weed every 12 weeks for my dispensaries. Well!!! Here is the proof with dates on the pictures. Last Wednesday, that is me inthe blue jacket unloading my 6,000 sq ft barn off the truck and these are pictures of my farm. Yes, I am spending $800,000 in cash to build this 25.5 acre farm with engineering, blueprints, grading, drilling a well, two 5,000 gallon water tanks, electric, sewers, home, barn, septic system and growing equipment. So, I must be getting the green from somewhere. No loans!!! No investors. You never get b.s. from me. I told you I was building a farm and here it the proof. You can bet that I am not going to grow tomatoes nor grapes in Temecula California.

The bottom picture is the pad for the barn and in front of the pad I am building a 2400 sq ft house for my partner (lucky guy) because he is not investing one penny into the business. Later, I already have blueprints to build an 8,000 sq ft house on the top of the mountain that is behind the pictures. Temecula California is a very famous wine growing area for tourists and the same type of tourism goes for people who want to experience the weed growing business.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Pictures of my new water well and 5,000 gallon tank. Now, I am currently installing a 2nd 5,000 gallon water tank and another booster pump for the fire sprinkler system for inside my barn.

That picture was taken this morning at my farm and that is my wife standing on top of the earth mover. We are currently moving a mountain for the large house that will be built in the future and we want to install the water sewer, telephone, and electric now while my crews are working on the property.

Now, do I look like I am full of b.s. about what I write???


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow - dirt and a water tank - now everyone will be envious.

Almost surpasses the pics of that house you built for your chickens.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Wow - dirt and a water tank - now everyone will be envious.
> 
> Almost surpasses the pics of that house you built for your chickens.


Those posts are directed to Mr. TNT for his sarcasms and accusations.

I have the most beautiful chicken coop I have ever seen. We had no blueprints. The design and workmanship is better than a lot of bathroom remodels I have been seeing.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> Some fools are just green with envy and I love to rub it in. I talk the talk and can walk the walk! So, don't squawk when you call me a liar!!!
> 
> Nah, I am not envious of fools. If you think money or success disqualifies you as a fool, look no further than Trump.
> 
> ...


I just like to call you on your BS. Never gets old.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> Those posts are directed to Mr. TNT for his sarcasms and accusations.
> 
> I have the most beautiful chicken coop I have ever seen. We had no blueprints. The design and workmanship is better than a lot of bathroom remodels I have been seeing.


Yeah, that's way nicer than my last bath remodel......


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Yeah, that's way nicer than my last bath remodel......


Come on the 80's light fixtures are making a come back...the "chicks" love them! :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Big money...


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I just like to call you on your BS. Never gets old.


Numbers is what motivates people. Maybe, I have to mention the numbers so people can sort the b.s. from what is possible. While I understand that this is a contractor's forum it is also very critical to know where to invest money. There was a television show last week where it was stated that 13% of all the new millionaires are in the herb business. A small operation that nets $2 million annually it nothing to sneeze at. Maybe, I am not bragging about the numbers and I am bragging about doing it. Very few people ever become millionaires by being in the construction business and the construction business is only a jumping block where people earn money to invest. A person can earn more in one good real estate deal than they can earn in their entire lifetime in the construction business. Even for my farm (and I will mention the numbers) I paid $149,000 for the property, spent (as of this date) only $90,000 (not counting the cost for the barn) for the grading, blueprints, well, etc. and a real estate agent called me and said he would like to put the property on the market for $460,000 because it now has a water well. Now, the company that drilled the well wants me to buy more properties, drill wells and split the profit. If I don't mention numbers the posts are meaningless.

And...I love my chicken coop. I love sitting inside it, looking at the mountains and drinking a few cold ones.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> And...I love my chicken coop. I love sitting inside it, looking at the mountains and drinking a few cold ones.


It's good to know where you spend your time - just good to know - for everybody...




































:whistling


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

All the homeowners bashing him on yelp are lies, all the WC claims are lies....you are either very unlucky or need to get out of the chicken coop cuz its making you bat sheot crazy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> Numbers is what motivates people.
> 
> Nope my family is my motivator. God is my motivator. Money is just a means to an end. You chose the end that makes you happy. The goal isn't to collect as much gold before you die, but to make a difference in this world.
> 
> ...


That doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JBM said:


> All the homeowners bashing him on yelp are lies, all the WC claims are lies....you are either very unlucky or need to get out of the chicken coop cuz its making you bat sheot crazy.


Did he suggest at one time to create websites to leverage against the ones that were complaining? He would use it to blackmail them into removing their bad review?


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Did he suggest at one time to create websites to leverage against the ones that were complaining? He would use it to blackmail them into removing their bad review?


Uncle! Uncle! You win! I don't have the energy to go back to those subjects about my 100 websites with 2.9 million web pages. Let's move on before we hijack this thread.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know about hanging out in a chicken coop, sounds like it could be a ticket to get some weird respiratory illness, but I will say that is a damn good looking one.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Rio said:


> I don't know about hanging out in a chicken coop, sounds like it could be a ticket to get some weird respiratory illness, but I will say that is a damn good looking one.


Thank you very much for saying that you like my chicken coop.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> Uncle! Uncle! You win! I don't have the energy to go back to those subjects about my 100 websites with 2.9 million web pages. Let's move on before we hijack this thread.


You already hijacked it...I am just calling you on it.

I proved, long ago, that while you might get a page to rank, it was a chitty arse page that wouldn't convert a priest to Catholicism.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You already hijacked it...I am just calling you on it.
> 
> I proved, long ago, that while you might get a page to rank, it was a chitty arse page that wouldn't convert a priest to Catholicism.


It's an awesome page...........















.................if you live in the mountains and have a dial up connection.


----------



## genco (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't know how they do it in California, but where I'm from, chicken coops are for chickens. Chickens sit in them, poop everywhere, get feathers everywhere, bang, and all the other sorts of stuff that chickens do.

Being known as the guy who drinks beer in a chicken coop would get you fast-tracked to being known as the local "Guy Who Just Ain't Right". That's pretty messed up...




pcplumber said:


> And...I love my chicken coop. I love sitting inside it, looking at the mountains and drinking a few cold ones.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

genco said:


> I don't know how they do it in California, but where I'm from, chicken coops are for chickens. Chickens sit in them, poop everywhere, get feathers everywhere, bang, and all the other sorts of stuff that chickens do.
> 
> Being known as the guy who drinks beer in a chicken coop would get you fast-tracked to being known as the local "Guy Who Just Ain't Right". That's pretty messed up...


ah-yup, that's purty much true everywhere - which is why I like to get old "Chicken Feathers" to re-post his fav photos - to remind us reglars & newcomers alike just what we're dealing with....:thumbsup:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> ah-yup, that's purty much true everywhere - which is why I like to get old "Chicken Feathers" to re-post his fav photos - to remind us reglars & newcomers alike just what we're dealing with....:thumbsup:


The temperature in Sandy valley can average 115 degrees for several weeks and gets up to 124 degrees. Everyone living in that environment is already crazy. The chicken coop has a swamp cooler, is great for giving shade and we change the wood shavings on the floor no less than once a week. I am 100% positive that my chicken coop is cleaner than inside most of the homes in Sandy Valley. I don't think there are any diseases to worry about since we eat the eggs every day and turn one into a decent dinner every few months.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> The temperature in Sandy valley can average 115 degrees for several weeks and gets up to 124 degrees. Everyone living in that environment is already crazy. The chicken coop has a swamp cooler, is great for giving shade and we change the wood shavings on the floor no less than once a week.* I am 100% positive that my chicken coop is cleaner than inside most of the homes in Sandy Valley.* I don't think there are any diseases to worry about since we eat the eggs every day and turn one into a decent dinner every few months.


I'm 100% positive about something in Sandy valley as well...
:vs_poop: :vs_poop:


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Landscaping in raleigh 7% rate

I want to see some picks of the weed!! show us your crop if you have one.


----------

